# SigOp overseas



## CrazyCivvie (1 May 2005)

Hey, I was wondering.. do signal operators, when they're overseas, go on patrols, such as the infantry do through Kabul, etc.? or do they mainly operate communications equipment at the CP? are they an occupation that sees a lot of action? I know you can read up on their duties on websites, but i thought i'd get it straight from the real deal..

thanks,

-CrazyCivvie


----------



## Jason Bourne (1 May 2005)

Having never been overseas (but hopefully soon!) I would think it would be a mixture of both...more so concentrated on patrols though. We are required to know patrolling skills, operation of machine gun (C9 etc.) and other patrolling requirements. Without a radio, a SigOp is a foot soldier (hence Soldier First). Just my thoughts

Jason


----------



## SigPigs (4 May 2005)

Well having four tours I'll take a crack at this. I am a tech and not an OP but I work so closely with them I feel qualified to answer. Afghanistan is a new thing for the CF and could be different. But in my experience OPs do NOT do patrolling that's why the infantry are there. You could maybe weasel your way onto one if you really wanted, but normally no. You are too busy running shift in the CP or msg centre. That's what you are there for... comms.


----------



## Canadian Sig (22 May 2005)

Actualy I was out on the road in Kabul almost every day. I was there as a dispatch rider or SDS driver so I never worked in a CP the whole tour. Sigs can spend lots of time out and about or they can never leave the camp, it all depends on your job within the trade.


----------



## Radop (22 May 2005)

Obviously not too closely Sigspigs.  lol. We do go on patrols when required and actually are front and centre when it comes to SDS and disptch riders.  I was the Fwd CP in Afghanistan and was out 3-4 times a week mainly to TV Hill and back.  My friends that went to Bosnia drove all over the country.  In Rwanda and Golan Heights, I was out at least every other day.  They may not be traditional patrols as per the combat arms patrol but they are still patrols.  If anything, you are more at risk and exposed as compared to conventional patroling.


----------



## shadow (22 May 2005)

It all depends on your position on tour, and the unit you are deploying with.  If you are a signaller with the infantry, you will probably be in direct support of the unit you are there with and will probably see more action than if your job overseas is strictly Communications Centre or crypto work.  That being said, signallers are also called upon to do non trade related tasks overseas.  As you can see from the above thread there are differing views on the subject.  The answer is that it entirely depends on where you're going, and who you're there with as to how much action you will see.  Because of the many different tasks that signal operators perform (computers, combat radio, satellite, crypto, despatch drivers etc etc)  the types of deployments will vary as well.
Hope this helps!
Shadow


----------



## Radop (19 Aug 2005)

I am patrolling these pages as I sit in Dakar, Senegal.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (23 Aug 2005)

As am I, in Kabul, Afghaninstan.

Cheers;
Andrew


----------



## Canadian Sig (27 Aug 2005)

Radop,

 Hey bud when did you go over? How's the tour?


----------



## Radop (31 Aug 2005)

Quite different than any I have been on before.  No weapons but all the same restrictions as when we were in Kabul.  I feel like a prisoner at times until on the weekend they bus us down to the Meridian Hotel for some R&R.  Ahh, waiting for saturday.

This is more like being on exercise than a tour except the ex is in Africa, the problems are real world and the demands for services are beyond what is reasonable.  So, like on ex in Pet. lol.

later dude


----------



## Radop (13 Sep 2005)

oh, by the way, to answer the first part of your question, I arrived on 23 Jul and will hopefully be back before xmas (inside joke).


----------



## Canadian Sig (21 Sep 2005)

Well glad to hear that you are having some good weekends..lol.. Keep your head down my friend and I will buy you a pint next time I see ya.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (22 Sep 2005)

Just my take - but I suppose the best way to think of it is that a Sig Op is not exactly required for some patrols.  Once that radio is set up - I'm sure the patrol is more comfortable having someone combat arms acting as a Signaller.  Sure it's not always the case, but I have met some Infanteers, Engineers, etc. that are more skilled with the basics of comms that some Sigs.  Sad but true.   :-\

A Company only has one signaller right?  Ideally anyway?  And I suppose that one sig can't be everywhere at once - hence the use of Sigs Reps, Patrol Sig, Rad Op - whatever the Infanteers like to call em nowadays.

As for opportunities to get out there, I suppose you always have to prove yourself and show your ambition to be part of the team.  I'll bet alot of weenies could go a full tour attached to an active patrolling sub-unit and never have the urge to Ruck or Mount Up.  But I know enjoyed the comraderee and being part of the big picture whenever I got the chance.

Looks good on ya too!   

Bin


----------



## Radop (13 Oct 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Well glad to hear that you are having some good weekends..lol.. Keep your head down my friend and I will buy you a pint next time I see ya.



Will hold you to that!!!!

lmao :cheers:


----------



## Radop (13 Oct 2005)

Bintheredunthat said:
			
		

> Looks good on ya too!
> 
> Bin



I know I went on patrol in Afghanistan just to look good walking through all that shite, risking people snatching me or blowing themselves up beside me.  Looking good was foremost on my mind.  (note the sarcasm) :threat:


----------



## Radop (26 Oct 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> I am patrolling these pages as I sit in Dakar, Senegal.


But alas, I am back.


----------



## armyvern (27 Oct 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> But alas, I am back.


Well, I guess you made your Christmas deadline then! Congrats. PS... have you hunted down Cdn Sig for that barley sandwhich yet? I bet it was gooood.


----------



## Radop (28 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Well, I guess you made your Christmas deadline then! Congrats. PS... have you hunted down Cdn Sig for that barley sandwhich yet? I bet it was gooood.



I am in Kingston and he is in Pet.  I will spend some time with my family until they are ready to through my sorry ass out of the house and I will go collect.  lol


----------



## RC Bradley (18 Dec 2005)

It really does depend where you get posted.  I got out lots, foot and vehicle patrol on Op Athena Roto 0.  But I was working with Para Coy.  The OC's policy was everybody went on patrol.  The platoons got out all the time, that's their primary job, but like I said, it depends on your unit and position.

We are a combat service support trade, not just service support.  Our members who are selected to work at JTF 2 for example, are the only trade that deploys directly with the teams, so in that case you are right there in the action again. For a while there we were the only trade who had to pass the "Cooper's Test", a type of PT test, to be considered for selection to JTF. 

Generally though, we spend most of our time in the command post.  As was mentioned by Beentheredunthat, there may be only one Signaller in the organization, so yes usually the Coy Sig hangs out in Coy HQ while the Platoon Sig takes care of business at the platoon level.

And if you are posted to a HQ unit, say 2 CMBG HQ and Signal Sqn, you will spend pretty much all your time in the back of some type of Sigs vehicle.

So, yes we patrol, yes we see lots of action (tons of tours for Sigs), and yes we sit on our asses lots in CP's ....

RC Bradley
Sgt
Sig OP


----------



## just_curious (5 Jan 2006)

Hi,

Is what you just posted RC Bradley also applciable to Comm  Rsch??

Thanks,
questions


----------



## 291er (14 Jan 2006)

Depends on what you mean, questions.  We do deploy and we do go out on occasional patrols, but we are by no means doing the same job as Sig Ops.  
As far as the JTF-2 stuff, I don't know, and you're not likely to get an answer on that.  Sig Ops are definitely more in the field than 291ers, with the possible exception of the EW types, though.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (17 Jan 2006)

Radop - A late reply from me, but better than never I suppose.

By "Looks good on ya" I meant looks good in the eyes of those who patrol day in/day out.  Some of the "front-liners" don't look too kindly on those who avoid the hard stuff and sit in camp with their feet up sipping java.

I can agree with you on the worrying less on looking good and more on staying safe.  But there's no better feeling than being a true part of the team and going out seeing what goes on outside of the camp/det every now and then.  Gives you a better understanding when you go back and can't get comms with a patrol every now and again.

With events such as the last attack that happened this week, I always wonder what the overall feeling is of going over.  I know young guys are quite often encouraged at the experience, medal, money, etc. - but I really wonder how many truly reconsider it once we hear that some of our brothers/sisters have been injured or killed overseas.

Bin


----------

